# #2 76ers-Trade



## JBH (Jul 22, 2002)

The Sixers trade Eric SNOW to the LA Clippers for Corey MAGGETTE and Melvin ELY.
Why it makes sense:
The Sixers are gonna acquire Buckner, so Snow will lose his starting spot. The Clippers need an veteran Point Guard. They could easy give up those 2 players, because they still got more than enough talent.
The Sixers fill needs, their lineup will be much more athletic.

Thoughts?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

It would be a good trade for both sides if it went down. I want to see Wilcox and Ely traded just because I dont want to see them rot on the bench. Ely could realy come into his own with the sixers. Wouldnt mind seeing that one happen


----------



## pistons_ecchamp (Jul 21, 2002)

No way would the Clips trade both Ely and Maggette for Snow.

Maggette and Ely have the potential to be superstars. Snow is an aging veteran who is at best an average point guard. I could see the clips maybe giving up Ely or Maggette for Snow but I doubt they would do that. Not a chance would they give up both of them


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

How are they going to be superstars playing on the clip show? Ely wont get any time, unless you think he should play over Brand or Kandi. And Maggette will play behind Q, Odom and Miles next year at the 2 and 3. Havent seen many allstars who average 20 minutes a game


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*.*

I like this trade. Snows a great PG, but the Sixers need someone else to score besides AI and Mckie(sometimes), and Maggete provides that. Ely also is a good pick-up. I don't think Buckner would start though, unless if it's at SF.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JBH *
> The Sixers trade Eric SNOW to the LA Clippers for Corey MAGGETTE and Melvin ELY.
> Why it makes sense:
> The Sixers are gonna acquire Buckner, so Snow will lose his starting spot. The Clippers need an veteran Point Guard. They could easy give up those 2 players, because they still got more than enough talent.
> ...


Buckner is a SG. He is a bench player. Buckner, starting PG, yeah right.:no:


----------



## pistons_ecchamp (Jul 21, 2002)

R-star do you have trouble reading?

I said they have the POTENTIAL to be Superstars. of course playing as backups they will never become superstars. However, based on their potential alone they are worth more then an average PG


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Whats the point of having the potential to be a superstar if you dont utalize it? I dont know about Ely because hes a rook, but Maggette has the potential to be a good player, not a superstar.


----------

